# Any aspiring home brewers out there?



## nivekd (Jan 29, 2013)

I’ve been brewin’ at home for awhile and was thinkin’ about adding to my equipment lately. I ran across this deal on another forum and thought I would pass it on to you guys. If you’re thinking about getting into brewing, this is a great starter set that should get you goin’ pretty fast. I bought it for the buckets and the ingredient kit that comes with it (Irish Red Ale, great beer) and the $25 coupon that’s included. That’s worth the price by itself. So, if you want to get into brewing or just want to get some extra stuff, check it out.

*http://www.livingsocial.com/deals/588148?ref=email-xm4f&rpi=102735876*


----------



## bdawg (Jan 29, 2013)

Midwest Supplies is a great Homebrew supply shop.  Their prices are excellent, the products are high quality, and their service is excellent.

I have used them many times in the past and have always been a happy customer.  I am in no way connected to them, only a satisfied customer.

Oh, and the coupon that NivekD points you to up above is a fantastic bargain.


----------



## grimm5577 (Jan 30, 2013)

That is a great bargain and from a great supplier. I've always had great service from Midwest. Sadly my brewing has taken the back seat to BBQ.


----------



## nivekd (Jan 30, 2013)

Just a note about this offer...this a livingsocial deal and if you take advantage of it, you will be given your own link and can let others know about it. If they buy it, you get credit for it. If others buy three from your link, yours is free...I already have my 3 so you can post your link here and I'll remove mine. I bought this without even knowing about this part so it was a big bonus for me.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 30, 2013)

i have been making beer for 15 years. some good some bad. it's like Q just keep going.

happy brewing

david


----------

